

How to build verifications into your service or marketplace - siruva07
http://blog.getscaffold.com/how-to-build-verifications-into-your-service

======
redslazer
I am not going to lie, I clicked that link expecting some profound insight
into verification on the internet. All I found was 3 bullet points that can be
summed up in the following sentence:

"Make it clear to the user they should verify with fancy and once they have,
display it on their profile with a fancy button."

If someone does know where I could find some good reading material on what
things I should be verifying and how much weight I should set on each metric.
I would love to see them because I am currently toying around with some
verification based things.

